

Student learning 3 programming languages at once experiment - rawsyntax1
http://thecodelog.tumblr.com/

======
SmileyKeith
I find that when working with large development projects, something I'm
relatively new to and just working on for myself, I need to utilize lots of
languages and find myself picking up multiple languages, including these
three, all at the same time as well. After a while, for relatively small
projects, they all just run together. New syntax is easy. The hard part is
learning the intricate advantages and disadvantages of different languages.

